# Using TV as monitor - Cons



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 3, 2012)

Guys,

I am planning to upgrade my 6 years old desktop running on a Intel P4 3.0Ghz (no HT) 
Now, while choosing components, I have a doubt regarding monitor.

I have a 22" samsung LCD TV. It is not too big and it has DVI and HDMI ports so I can use it as a monitor and invest the savings in a ATI 7970 (currently I am looking at ATI 7950).
I want to know what are cons with this approach?
My primary usage will be gaming [games like Max Payne 3 / La Noire / Fifa series]

Kindly help me.
Thanks


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 3, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am planning to upgrade my 6 years old desktop running on a Intel P4 3.0Ghz (no HT)
> Now, while choosing components, I have a doubt regarding monitor.
> ...



What is the model number for your LCD TV?  I would say that it all comes down to the specifications of your current TV.  From the games you listed, it would seem that you need a monitor with fast response times in order to have the best experience with your games.  If your current TV has a fast enough response time, then I see no reason why you shouldn't use your current TV as your monitor.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply.
I do not have the model number with me now. It is a Series 4, LCD TV - I do not see it in the website now.
What should be the ideal response time to be used as a monitor? around 5ms?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 3, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> I do not have the model number with me now. It is a Series 4, LCD TV - I do not see it in the website now.
> What should be the ideal response time to be used as a monitor? around 5ms?



Generally speaking, anything less than 10 ms is okay for gaming.  For very fast paced games, up to 6-8 ms would be good.  Most people will not be able to see a difference from 10 ms and 5 ms, however.  Keep in mind that 1 frame is 16.6 ms, so anything less than that is good for everything else.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 3, 2012)

I think this is the model I have : Here.
I am not getting the response time related information here. Where do i find it?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 3, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I think this is the model I have : Here.
> I am not getting the response time related information here. Where do i find it?



Manufacturers sometimes do not give information about response times.  I have no idea why, but it happens.  The only way you will be able to find information about it if it's not available on their own website is from reviews.  I tried to do a quick search myself to see if I could find it, but it seems that I have failed as well.  What you should do now is to try out the TV yourself to see if gaming is acceptable.  Try playing Max Payne 3 for an hour or so to see if there is any noticeable trailing in the image -- especially during fast moving scenes.  If you don't notice anything, then it should be fine.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

the biggest con you are gonna have is the viewing distance. too close, and you will notice the individual pixels. too far and details get lost.

also, some tv's have some part of their screens embedded inside the bezel, so, your desktop might appear a bit cropped off.

forget about response times. you'd have to have an exceptionally bad tv to notice it. modern tv's (made in the last 2-3 years) dont suffer as much from slow response times.



> Manufacturers sometimes do not give information about response times. I have no idea why, but it happens.


i think we all know why that happens.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 4, 2012)

Its 22 incher. Even if I purchase a monitor - it will mostly be atleast 20 inch. So, same problem for both.
The idea is to reuse the components I already have - to invest the savings in better components.
I am planning to use the TV for sometime - if it poses too much of a problem, will switch then.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 4, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> the biggest con you are gonna have is the viewing distance. too close, and you will notice the individual pixels. too far and details get lost.
> 
> also, some tv's have some part of their screens embedded inside the bezel, so, your desktop might appear a bit cropped off.



I agree with your first comment.  With a smaller screen, you have a smaller optimal seating range.  

As for your second comment, there is a fix for this.  The reason why you sometimes have your desktop cut off when connecting your PC to your TV is because the TV is trying to prevent a visible black edge around the screen.  This is called "overscan".  Any decent TV should have a function to adjust the screen to view the entire screen.  However, if you don't, you can always correct from your PC.  If you have an Nvidia graphics card and have Nvidia Control panel installed, there is an option to adjust the screen size of any connected monitor/TV.  If you have an ATI graphics card, there is similar function in the ATI Catalyst Control Center.

To the OP: it's definitely a good idea to try using your TV as a monitor first.  If it doesn't work out, then you can begin looking for alternatives.  If you want the least amount of input lag, make sure the TV is set to gaming mode if there is one, or use a VGA cable.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## amjath (Dec 7, 2012)

no its a 1080p tv. OP posted his tv link *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/167095-using-tv-monitor-cons.html#post1795893


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 8, 2012)

amjath said:


> no its a 1080p tv. OP posted his tv link *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/167095-using-tv-monitor-cons.html#post1795893



umm... so?


----------



## amjath (Dec 8, 2012)

There was a comment above me said that there is no use in buying 7970 With 720p TV. For that I replied it is a 1080p TV with the link. But now that comment is deleted.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh... got it. And I was thinking it was totally out of context 

The system is up and running with the TV as monitor.
So far played F1 2011, Mafia II and Virtua Tennis. Looks fine.

Mods, this thread has served its purpose. Please close this if you want.


----------

